# Pay system isnt working....



## UberLakeandMchenryCounty (Feb 18, 2015)

When I emailed Uber tonight and asked why they deducted "$150.00 as a referral deduction" from my pay for absolutely no reason the response was this...
_
"I am so sorry about the trouble here. We're aware of the issues from this evening. Engineers are working quickly to resolve the issue. I understand the frustration when the system isn't working and I'm incredibly sorry for any inconvenience caused. Our team is working hard to prevent issues like this from happening again in the future. I'm happy to address any other questions or concerns you have."_

Any bets it will be corrected and I won't need to play the email game?


----------



## kane (Feb 28, 2015)

They gave you a canned response based on a technical issue that has nothing to do with your referral deduction. Most likely, they accidentally paid you twice. However, email them back, tell them they didn't read your email and they need to pass it on to a manager. Most likely you got a foreign based CSR that can't read English that well.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

No news that I can find about it being a widespread issue. If I find out anything, I'll post it here.


----------



## UberLakeandMchenryCounty (Feb 18, 2015)

First time being paid on this account therefore that can't bevtge reason. Thanks Kane


----------



## kane (Feb 28, 2015)

I just got an email on it. I don't know how much I can disclose but there was an error in the processing system and there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## UberLakeandMchenryCounty (Feb 18, 2015)

My payment statement as well as my referrals payment statement has changed twice in the last 24 hours. It appears they are having problems. Here is the text I just got from the mothership.. .._.
UBER: Due to a technical error, we recently added incorrect referral payments to your account. These will be corrected quickly, and we appreciate your patience._


----------

